# Et ta sœur ?!



## jeune linguiste

Mon dico mentionne aussi le cas "et ta sœur !" qui signifie "ta gueule" ! quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi la sœur y est impliquée ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"Et ta sœur !" est plus une exclamation (voire une interrogation) exprimant l'incrédulité (je le comprends comme voulant dire "n'importe quoi ! Je ne te crois pas !"). Dans mon enfance je l'entendais dans cette expression-dialogue :  "Et ta sœur ? Elle pisse bleu, t'as rien à teindre ?"


----------



## emmanuelle56

C'est marrant, moi je le comprends plus comme "de quoi je me mèle?"


----------



## Sentinelle

En effet.
L'expression "_Et ta soeur! " _ se dit ironiquement pour inviter quelqu'un à se mêler de ce qui le regarde, ou pour couper court à des propos insupportables ou invraisemblables.


----------



## LaurentK

Oui _de quoi je me mèle, est-ce que je te demande, moi, ce que fait ta sœur (si elle ne serait pas en train de battre le beurre par exemple) ?_


----------



## Nys

Autre version agrémentée: *"et ta sœur, elle bat le beurre?"*  qui signifie plus ou moins la même chose que celle de Karine Fr(cf plus haut) : "ouais c'est ça... n'importe quoi".

A bientôt.


----------



## geve

Il y avait une suite, non, après "et ta sœur, elle bat l'beurre" ?  Je ne me souviens plus...

Il semblerait donc que l'expression puisse avoir deux sens : "mêle-toi de tes affaires", ou "tu dis n'importe quoi"... Moi-même je l'utilise plutôt dans le premier cas.
Ce site, qui interprète l'expression comme moi (mais j'en ai vu d'autres qui pensaient le contraire), propose une alternative que je vous laisse apprécier :


> "Et ta sœur, est-elle heureuse ? A-t-elle eu beaucoup d'enfants ? Fait-elle toujours la gueuse pour la somme de trois francs ?"


----------



## emmanuelle56

> "Et ta sœur, est-elle heureuse ? A-t-elle eu beaucoup d'enfants ? Fait-elle toujours la gueuse pour la somme de trois francs ?"



C'est effectivement une variante beaucoup plus chic. )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emmanuelle56 said:


> C'est marrant, moi je le comprends plus comme "de quoi je me mèle?"


Moi aussi je l'utilise plutôt dans ce sens à vrai dire.  Mais je répondais à jeune linguiste qui posait initialement la question sur cette expression comme un équivalent à  "ta gueule !" (dans un autre thread fil il me semble).


----------



## tie-break

Est-ce que "et ta soeur!" on peut le traduire aussi comme "c'est pas tes oignons"?


----------



## LaurentK

Oui tie-break, on peut. C'est un peu plus fruste mais on se fait encore mieux comprendre. En général pour éviter tout malentendu (au cas où l'interlocuteur ait _et_ une soeur _et_ un potager), on clarifie tout à fait son intention: _mêle-toi de tes fesses, _ _c'est pas tes oignons  !  
_


----------



## jeune linguiste

Si l'on adresse à qq'un de plus âgé, dirait-on "Et votre soeur !" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

jeune linguiste said:


> Si l'on adresse à qq'un de plus âgé, dirait-on "Et votre soeur !" ?


Non, le vouvoiement est rarement utilisé dans les expressions familières ! 
(On n'utiliserait alors pas du tout cette expression.)


----------



## geve

J'ai trouvé quelques propositions alternatives sur le site languefrançaise.net, j'aime bien ces deux-là : 
ma soeur, elle est au Panthéon, qu'elle prie le bon Dieu pour qu'il te rendre moins con ! 
ma soeur, elle a un frère qui t'emmerde ! 

Ce même site a une explication pour l'origine de l'expression "et ta soeur ?" :


> 1859 Formule abrégée de : et ta soeur, est-elle malade qui signifie : et ta maîtresse, comment va-t-elle ? ; se lance à Paris à propos de tout et les trois quarts de ceux qui la formulent ne se doutent pas de ce qu'elle signifie (LAR cité par GIR) / Refrain d'une chanson de café-concert (GR) /


Une grosse motte de beurre pour celui qui trouvera la chanson de café-concert dont il s'agit !


[edit] "Et ta soeur ?" est également le titre d'un joli petit texte de Jacques Prévert.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cf. aussi ce lien « Famille, je vous aime ».


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Pendant que je lisais un fil sur FS, j'ai remarqué qu'un membre a utilisé "Et ta sœur ?" comme la langue maternelle, et je me demandais ce qu'il voulait dire par cela ?!  j'ai pensé tout de suite à "cela ne te regarde pas" mais je n'en suis pas sûr. 
Voir #6
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1982390 

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

... Voilà ! C'est un peu ça l'idée. Quelque part du côté de "Mais de quoi je me mêle ?".

Et l'une des réponses "traditionnelles" à la question est "Elle bat le beurre" !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup, parfait.[...]


----------

